# Tire pressure sensors



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Yes there is a tire pressure tool where you start the process in you car and then using the tool go to each wheel and match it. Do a search on the forum but here also: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKmRkgMB9rE. 2011 There was a pressure drop method but only 2011.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

In mine, you can reset using the DIC, just when you are looking at the tire pressure, hold down the end of the stalk, the reset button, and it should take a few minutes, but it will relearn. Make sure the ignition is in the "on" position while doing this


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

neile300c said:


> In mine, you can reset using the DIC, just when you are looking at the tire pressure, hold down the end of the stalk, the reset button, and it should take a few minutes, but it will relearn. Make sure the ignition is in the "on" position while doing this


I'll try that thanks.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

neile300c said:


> In mine, you can reset using the DIC, just when you are looking at the tire pressure, hold down the end of the stalk, the reset button, and it should take a few minutes, but it will relearn. Make sure the ignition is in the "on" position while doing this


Incorrect……the button push you describe is the first step required prior to using the reset tool……it only initiates the relearn process.

Rob


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

my mistake, I would just bring it to Walmart and ask them to use their relearn tool, we would do it at my store, should be no charge.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

I haven't tried this yet, but from what I can find online the relearn tool is a valve seal tool. You set the car into the learn mode and the let most of the air out of the tires one at a time. Supposedly it's only about a 5min process if you have a full size compressor.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Actually you don't have to let most of the air out. I found out if you let some air out and wait about 10 seconds it will realize the pressure has changed and the horn will beep and you can go to the next tire. Be patient when doing this and you won't have to add as much air to get tires back to normal pressure.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I used to use a tire pressure gauge to depress the valve and activate it for learn mode. But after a decade of this I broke down and spent the ~$50 that my truly excellent dealer parts man wanted for the J tool.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

My question is when my battery died and replaced did the tire positions go back to the factory positions in the DIC. Over riding there new rotated positions. And will this need to be redone anytime the battery is disconnected


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm guessing no. That the module would retain the last known position of the tire's or display in the DIC that no tire's have been matched to the car.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> I used to use a tire pressure gauge to depress the valve and activate it for learn mode. But after a decade of this I broke down and spent the ~$50 that my truly excellent dealer parts man wanted for the J tool.


What tool is this? I always thought I had to go to the dealer for a relearn.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> What tool is this? I always thought I had to go to the dealer for a relearn.


Kent-Moore EL-50448

http://www.amazon.com/Kent-Moore-EL-50448-Pressure-Monitor-Activation/dp/B00A3UNYW8


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm guessing all 4 tires would have to be reprogrammed. Even though there giving a tire pressure reading on the DIC. There just reading the wrong position.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

That's likely the situation.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

TX CTD said:


> I haven't tried this yet, but from what I can find online the relearn tool is a valve seal tool. You set the car into the learn mode and the let most of the air out of the tires one at a time. Supposedly it's only about a 5min process if you have a full size compressor.


That works on the earlier models. From what I'm reading, it doesn't work on later model Cruzes - those *have to* use the relearn tool.

Anyone that does tires will have the tool. If you're a customer, you should have no problem getting them to throw in a re-learn in as a goodwill thing. It's about 5 minutes of their time.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yep - our 2014 requires the tool. And even that didn't work. Dealership tech thinks they're in "deep sleep" and will need the big tool.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

The big tool.


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

I would take it back to the people that rotated them and tell them to fix it.. Discount Tire always "forgets" to reset mine when they rotate..


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Chris2298 said:


> I would take it back to the people that rotated them and tell them to fix it.. Discount Tire always "forgets" to reset mine when they rotate..


Never new it had to be reset just because the tires are rotated.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Gator said:


> Never new it had to be reset just because the tires are rotated.


It does. The car identifies the tires by the sensor's ID number - not by where the signal is coming from. So when you rotate the tires, you have to tell it where they are now.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

To me another worthless accessory that cost a small fortune to repair when this same job can be done with a five buck tire pressure gauge. But does have the advantage of checking your tires in the vehicle with the heater on or when it raining outside.

But if a tire is low, still have to go outside to do something about it. Key reason for having low tire is a leak, common cause is road salt eating away at the inside of the rim. A major problem if on the road is finding a gas station that has air, with some, better have a couple of bucks in your pocket.

With battery problems in my Cruze, new battery took care of this, went dead several times and in no way affected the TMPS. Would show dashes when first turned on, but after driving a couple of miles, would show the proper numbers.

Had my tires replaced a couple of months ago, did a terrible job of keeping all the air pressures at the proper level. But by having my window down, door closed, key in run and watching the DIC, also learned they didn't relearn the new tire locations. Since it had new tires, if the guy replaced the tire on the wheel in its location and put it back there, wouldn't have been a problem. But took all four off and mixed them out. Had to go back and have it relearned. Since I have an air compressor, only had to add a couple of pounds to each tire to make sure he did it right. 

In a few short years, those batteries will go dead, with one of my kids, a tad over five years. No way to replace these batteries, have to buy new sensors. Cheapest way doing it your self is around 120 bucks plus S&H charges and sales tax. Got some dealer quotes for 338 bucks plus sales tax.

After reading about this, wonder what I would like to do with my old sensors, only thought was to shove them up my congressman's butt. Is the law, but can't deduct them off your income taxes, what a screw job.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

My father had a 2001 Deville with the pressure sensors and we never had a battery die in one of the sensors. The car was 12.5 years old when he traded it in.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

NickD said:


> To me another worthless accessory that cost a small fortune to repair when this same job can be done with a five buck tire pressure gauge. But does have the advantage of checking your tires in the vehicle with the heater on or when it raining outside.


I dunno. It's already alerted me to a nail I had run over. I came out one morning, started the car, and the light came on. I took it in and got it repaired for a few bucks. I'm not sure how it would have turned out if I didn't know until I could feel or see it.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

TX CTD said:


> I haven't tried this yet, but from what I can find online the relearn tool is a valve seal tool. You set the car into the learn mode and the let most of the air out of the tires one at a time. Supposedly it's only about a 5min process if you have a full size compressor.


that's the old way, now you put the tpms in to relearn an go to left frt wheel with the tool an hold it close to stem till horn beeps, then right frt then right rear an then left rear then your done.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yep - pretty sure they got rid of the air-pressure method in 2012 or 2013. I **** near let all the air out of the tire waiting for it to ding.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

cruze2011white said:


> Actually you don't have to let most of the air out. I found out if you let some air out and wait about 10 seconds it will realize the pressure has changed and the horn will beep and you can go to the next tire. Be patient when doing this and you won't have to add as much air to get tires back to normal pressure.


This(releasing pressure) only works on the 2011 and some early 2012s


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> I dunno. It's already alerted me to a nail I had run over. I came out one morning, started the car, and the light came on. I took it in and got it repaired for a few bucks. I'm not sure how it would have turned out if I didn't know until I could feel or see it.


Ditto this. The TPMS saved my a$$ when it alerted me to a hole in my tire when I was in the middle of nowhere. I was able to safely pull off the road and take care of it, rather than shredding my tire or worse. 

See the first pic in this thread: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...5282-diesel-tire-sealant-kit-im-believer.html


----------



## Canadian Cruzer (Oct 27, 2014)

oilburner said:


> that's the old way, now you put the tpms in to relearn an go to left frt wheel with the tool an hold it close to stem till horn beeps, then right frt then right rear an then left rear then your done.


I have had the tool for a year and a half and it works great on all the GM's in the family.


----------

